# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Конфигурации >  Управление транспортной логистикой

## motorscooter75

Мир Вам, добрые люди! Помогите найти конфу поновей. И/или демку. Заранее пасиб!

----------


## Konor18

Здесь ищите
https://www.forum.ruboard.ru/showthr...-ССЫЛКИ!

----------


## motorscooter75

> Здесь ищите
> https://www.forum.ruboard.ru/showthr...-ССЫЛКИ!


Искал. Увы.

----------

